# It All Began at Fat Camp - Ned_Fox (~BBW, Appetite stimulant, Eating, Romance ~MWG )



## Observer (Jul 6, 2006)

_~BBW, Appetite stimulant, Eating, Romance ~MWG_ - a nice girl emerges from behind her artificial facade

*IT ALL BEGAN AT FAT CAMP 
By Ned_Fox 
(now slightly modified for age compliance)​ *

*PROLOGUE *

Amanda was very pretty, slim and athletic. She was on the cheer leading squad, but was one of the few that did not let it go to her head. She dated the captain of the football team, of course. 

His name was Sean, and he was a spoiled brat. His parents gave him everything and pushed him hard to live up to their ideal. Sean was very arrogant, not well liked on the team, but managed to bribe and cajole his way to become captain, just what was needed for elite college applications. 

Amanda didn't really love him; still, everyone said they made a handsome couple, especially their parents. Sean was constantly critical of anything Amanda did or wore. He was always telling her she looked like she was gaining weight, or some outfit made her look fat. She put up with it because the scripts in her head said she had to.

Eighteen year old Amanda was 5'3” and 110#. She worked out to keep her figure; she also had to watch what she ate. Her mother was the same height as she was, but over 50# heavier. Both of Amanda's sisters had gained weight after high school on dorm food while away at college. Inside she knew she could be like the rest of her family; tolerating Sean's controling abuse helped prevent what she thought she had to avoid.

Sean didn't have many friends, the one who could be called his closest, was David. He was a huge boy 6'3” 250# and was the center on the football team. When they were freshman in their first game, Sean was rude and abusive to David about a play. The next play, David just stepped aside and let the other teams' linebacker nail Sean. He was out two weeks with bruised ribs. Sean, though arrogant, could learn. He always treated David at least politely after that incident. 

David thought the world of Amanda. He was too shy to ask her out; besides, he didn't want snake away Sean's “girlfriend” even though he hated the way Sean treated her. 

*CHAPTER ONE - The summer job*

Our story begins after summer in our character's junior year in high school. School was going let out for summer in a few weeks, Amanda was trying to line up a job for the summer. Sean was going away to his parents' summer place in Maine. David was going to work at his father's store in town. 

Amanda's mother had a friend who ran a Fat Camp for overweight girls. Her friend had a counselor unexpectedly back out of her commitment for the summer and was now desperate for a replacement. Amanda's mom suggested her daughter. The friend knew Amanda and thought that, though she was young, she could handle the work and girls well. 

Amanda was not overjoyed with the prospect, but she didn't have many options open to her. She accepted the job. 

Five weeks later Amanda's mom drove her up to the camp. She warned her about her weight and to watch what she ate. Amanda was surprised.

“I'm not here to lose weight. I'm a counselor, Mom,” she protested. 

“I know dear, but my friend warned me that some of counselors have gained 'sympathy weight' being around heavy girls all the time.” 

“Oh don't worry, Mom, I will be fine,” Amanda answered. 

Amanda was shown to her cabin. The girls had not arrived yet. Amanda was to help with aerobics and supervise four girls in her cabin. Her duties included confiscating any extra food the girls brought and disposing of it. She was to help with weigh-ins and measuring also. 

Amanda's boss explained that this was not strictly a weight loss camp. That it was to help the girls with self esteem and improve attitude toward their bodies. The goal was not really for them to lose any appreciable weight but simply at least not to gain a lot during the summer. Which, it was reasoned, they would do if left alone at home during summer. 

Amanda was surprised by this and remembered her mother's warning to watch her weight while here. 

The girls arrived the next day. Amanda dressed in a t-shirt and shorts, loose fitting. The director did not want the slimmer staff to rub it in that they were slim and the girls were not. 

Amanda met her charges, Diane, from Chicago, was 5'2” and 170#; Anne, from some little town in Iowa was 5'4” and 180#; Cathy, from Florida, was 5' even and nearly 200# and Sara, from Wyoming was 5'5” and 190#. She was surprised to find they shared the same age. 

The girls needed a ride up to the cabin, which was three hundred yards from the main office. Amanda let the girls pick out bunks and start unpacking. No sooner than they did, than Amanda had to confiscate several boxes of Ding Dongs, Twinkies, candy bars and bags of sweets from nearly all the girls. Amanda put all the goodies in her quarters in a locked cabinet. The girls were not happy about losing their respective stashes of goodies so soon, especially to some skinny cheerleader type the same age that they were. 

The girls started talking about getting back their goodies and even making some changes in Amanda's body. Cathy giggled and said, “I have an appetite stimulant that my boy friend gave me to help me gain, we could slip some into her food and drinks.” 

The girls giggled with delight. 

Diane said, “With all that food stashed in her room, she could go on a massive binge.” 

Anne piped up, “Yeah, but we don't want her eating all of our food, though.” 

“We need to wait to use the stimulant until we can get close to her so she will share the stash with us,” said Sara. 

Cathy said, “We all need to lay in more provisions too; you all need to write whoever in your family sympathizes with you about your weight and get them to send MORE!” 

The girls started their plan in motion. They went out their way to be nice to Amanda; surprisingly this became easy, because they began to like her. Amanda started to like the girls too. She was even thinking of giving back her stash of their goodies. She did look the other way when new supplies of provisions began to arrive in the mail from the girl's respective homes. 

They also were working on Amanda in other ways, too. Cathy served the food at their table and she gradually increased Amanda's portions. During the aerobics classes they managed to get Amanda to tell stories of her life at school, thus they avoided the dreaded exercise sessions. Of course Amanda wasn't getting any either. 

Within three weeks they began to notice that Amanda was gaining a little weight. Not an alarming amount, but her clothes were tighter; her leotard pinched around the leg openings and her tummy was starting to pouch out just a bit. During sessions at the lake, the girls wore their bathing suits. 

The camp, wanting the girls to be comfortable, if not proud of their bodies encouraged two piece, and even bikini bathing suits for even the heaviest of the campers. Diana, Cathy, Anne and Sara loved to wear their bikinis. They had got into the habit of wearing just panties and t-shirts while in their cabin and enjoyed, as Cathy put it, “letting it all hang out” in their bikinis. 

Amanda too, noticed that she had gained some weight. Her leotard and bikini both felt tight around her bottom and thighs. She weighed herself in the counselors lounge and had gained 7#s since arriving at camp. She looked in the full-length mirror and to her surprise admired what she saw. Her tummy was pouched out just a bit, her bottom was now rounder and softer, and her thighs were close to touching each other. 

She changed into her bikini and headed down to the lake to join her girls. They were jumping in the water from the diving board or off the dock, running around and having a great time. They welcomed Amanda over to where they we swimming. They all noticed the changes in Amanda's body, especially in her bikini. Amanda noticed them looking her over and couldn't resist twirling around and then stopping and asking, “So what do you think of the new me?” 

The girls were stunned, they all piped up, “You look great, Amanda.” 

“You really think so?” asked Amanda. 

“Yes really,” they piped up. 

“Good,” said Amanda, “I like what I see, too.” 

On the way back to the cabin Cathy said, “Tonight is when we should put our plan in to action.” 

“You really think so”? asked Diane. Sara and Anne both nodded agreement. 

Cathy went on, “We now have plenty of food, plus what Amanda has in her locker and I think she is ready to join us,” 

She giggled, patting her ample belly. 

Diane still was not convinced, “I really am starting to like her, I don't know if we should set her up like this.” 

The other girls realized Diane had a point; they too were getting quite fond of Amanda. Then Cathy piped up, “I know! We will all take the appetite stimulant, it is only fair.” 

Diane said, “She's right!” 

Cathy looked at the other girls and rubbed her ample belly. 

“This is going to be great!” she said. 

Amanda got back to her quarters, letting the girls walk back by themselves. There was a letter waiting for her. It was from Sean. 

“That's funny,” she thought. “He has never taken the time to write me before when we have been apart.” 

She opened the letter, Sean, in his usual condescending manner, was dumping her, as he put it, for someone closer to his "station.” 

Amanda was surprised at her own reaction to this news. She didn't really feel hurt at all. In fact she felt relieved. She never had felt very strongly for Sean, he was pretty cold, even when they were making out. Just then her stomach growled. She was still dressed only in her bikini, she quickly changed into a bra, and the panty from her teddy set. The panty was a bit tight, but made of a nylon material and lace she liked the way it fit. She pulled on a t-shirt and a pair of thin jogging shorts. 

The girls finally had made it from the lake. They were tired from their, to them anyway, long walk. Amanda met them at the cabin door. 

“Quickly, get dressed; it's almost time for dinner and I'm starved.” 

They piped up, “We will be ready in a minute.” 

They were getting excited about tonight's plans, and Amanda's comment about her appetite - she had never mentioned anything about being hungry or not. She was also dressed differently for a meal; she usually wore her counselor's uniform. Tonight she was dressed in tight shorts, which were showing serious panty lines. 

The girls soon were ready to go. Cathy had the stimulant pills with her, and they headed down to the dinning hall. They got to their table, and Cathy starting serving everyone. The girls were startled at the way Amanda ate. She was eating very quickly; it seemed that she was just shoveling food into her mouth. They all looked at Cathy; she just shrugged. She went ahead and administered the pills to everyone. Soon they were all eating with abandon. 

Amanda had four helpings of dinner, three of dessert, plus several pieces of bread and four glasses of whole milk. The girls did even better; they were all pretty used to overeating. The dinner could not have been better for their purposes that night; it was spaghetti and meat sauce, with garlic bread and ice cream sundaes for desert. 

Amanda could not believe how much she had pigged out. She ran her hand of bloated tummy, feeling how full she was, but still was ravenous. 

Not without difficulty the girls got up from the table and headed back up to their cabin. They were all stuffed, but still hungry from the stimulant. On the way Amanda, mentioned that maybe they ought to have a little party, and she would bring out all of goodies that she had taken from them a few weeks ago. They shrieked in agreement; they could not believe their luck. They all raced back to the cabin as fast as their bloated bodies could carry them. 

They all got into their “binging clothes,” panties and t-shirts. Amanda stripped off the jogging shorts and t-shirt, put the teddy top on. She started unloading her cabinet of all the goodies and could hardly control herself, not to just starting gorging right then and there. 

She hauled the stash out into the cabin's bunkroom and the girls laid into the fattening junk food. Amanda could not believe they way she was eating; she could not get the packages open fast enough. When she felt too full, she helped feed one of the other girls, and they would feed her, when they were too full also. After three hours of gorging almost all the food was gone, and five very bloated tummies were sitting around the floor. 

Everyone was nearly comatose with eating, but they did start to chat. First, about how much fun this was, and bragging how much they each had eaten. Then Cathy barely able to see over her bloated belly as she lay on her bed, asked Amanda why she let them have a binge party. Amanda, looking her distended tummy, said, “I got a letter from my jerk boy friend; he dumped me.” 

The girls all cried, “Manda, we're so sorry.” 

“No, no, it is really a relief; he nagged me about my looks and weight all the time and really treated me like crap. When I got that letter all I wanted to do was EAT.” 

Diane asked, “What are you going to do now?” 

“Well”, Amanda said, “I going to write a really nice guy, that I should have dated along time ago. His name is David; he's huge, but really nice and cute; too. 

"I'm also,” she said as she patted her bloated tummy for emphasis, “going to enjoy myself.” 

The girls shrieked with delight. 

Amanda struggled to her feet, her bloated tummy bulging our from under the teddy and straining the waistband of the teddy panty. She put her hands on the small of her back and leaned back, sticking out her magnificent tummy as she stretched. The girls all giggled. 

“Manda,” Anne said, rubbing her own bloated tummy, “you look pregnant.” 

Amanda giggled.

“I know, I feel like I'm going to POP,” she said as she patted her tummy. 

“Get to bed girls,” she said, “we have to sleep this off.” 

She held her bloated tummy with both hands and shook it for emphasis. 

The girls giggled and shrieked in delight; they all wished her good and FAT dreams. 

The next morning, Amanda woke up an hour later than usual. She rubbed her tummy as she sat up admiring the new curve on her figure. She washed up, found a pair of bikini panties and t-shirt to lounge around in. She wrote to David, telling him how much she thought of him and asking if he would date her this fall when they returned to school. 

She looked out into the sleeping quarters of the cabin. Her four bloated charges were still asleep. She looked them over, hoping the camp administration would not freak out with the obvious results of the binge party and huge dinner. She was a little worried about Cathy; she was the shortest, but also the heaviest of the girls. She could not help notice how much she ate last night. To Amanda, Cathy looked that she soon might be as big around as she was tall. 

Amanda cleaned up the cabin and swept the floor without waking the girls. She could feel her thighs rubbing together and her bottom jiggling in her panties. She started thinking of David; these combined started to get her aroused; she decided to take a shower before it was too late. 

She finally got the girls up; they staggered and waddled to take showers. They headed down to the dining hall for brunch. It was all they could do not to make spectacles of themselves. The appetite stimulant was still having an effect nearly 10 hours later. Cathy ate the most, six plates of rich food; Diane, Anne and Sara had five; and Amanda, with as much self control as she could muster, had four plates. 

They got a ride back up to the cabin; they never would have been able to make it walking. Amanda had to help Cathy into her bunk; she was so bloated, the sweats she wore were now skin tight and her tummy was bloated way out and hard from the morning's gorge. 

After helping Cathy, Amanda went into her quarters to lie down. She was so bloated she could hardly bend over to kick off her running shoes. When she sat down on the edge of the bed, the seam in the shorts she was wearing let go. 

She stood back and looked in the mirror to see herself with a round bloated tummy lifting up her shirt and plump round bottom, barely in her panties bulging through the seam of what was left of her jogging shorts. She giggled at the image as she stripped off the remainder of her shorts and lay down on the bed. She lay there thinking of David, wondering if he would appreciate her “new figure.”


----------



## Observer (Jul 6, 2006)

*CHAPTER TWO * - Relative Acceptance

The last couple of weeks at camp followed the same routine. Amanda and her charges eating huge meals in the dining hall, little or no exercise, and a couple more binge parties to complete their camp experience. 

Amanda's mother arrived to pick her up her daughter; she was startled by her appearance, but not really surprised. 

“Amanda, I warned you about watching your weight,” she said. 

“Mom, I know but I got a letter from Sean; he dumped me. I have written David, telling him how much I think of him and asking him if we can date this fall,” she answered. 

“But Amanda, you must have gained 25#, dear, do you think you can cheer your senior year?” her mom asked. 

“I think I can, there are a couple of heavy girls on the squad now, and our sponsor Ms. Jones is pretty plump herself, she was always telling us to eat enough,” replied Amanda. 

“Well, then let's get you home and survey the damage, at least you're not as heavy as me or your sisters,” Mom said. 

“_Yet,” _Amanda thought to herself. 

They arrived home. Amanda got a hug and appraising look from her dad, who was pretty big himself. He looked at her and asked, “Are you happy, dear?” 

Amanda smiled and patted her new tummy.

“Yes, daddy, very happy,” she answered. 

“Good girl,” said her dad and gave her an affectionate peck in the cheek. 

Mom took Amanda upstairs to her room. 

“Ok dear, take off your clothes and let me look at you,” her mom asked. Amanda stripped off her tight clothes, standing in front of her mom and the full-length mirror. She saw that her panties and bra were very tight. Her tummy now was bulging over the waistband of her panties and the leg openings had created little bulges of their own. 

Her mom patted her plump tummy, “Well, dear, you look better than I thought; your new weight really looks very becoming on you.” 

Amanda blushed, surprised at the compliment from her mom, she looked back at the mirror and fingered her breasts, “Mom, I thought I would add more inches to my boobs than this.” 

Her mom chuckled, undoing her own dress revealing her own round tummy and bottom, but small breasts, “Amanda, you may want a hourglass, but I'm afraid you have inherited a pear. Let me get some of your sisters' old panties and bras to get some things that might fit you. Your cheering uniform arrived last week, we better see if I can alter it, for the new you.” 

Mom brought in the box with the cheering uniform in it. She opened it up and took out the black nylon briefs that went under the skirt. They were a high French cut brief, and nylon was not stretchy. 

“Take off your panties and try these on,” said Mom. 

Amanda struggled into the tight briefs, they were not very complimentary to Amanda's new figure. The waistband cut into her tummy making to bulges one on top and one below the band. The leg openings cut deep into her now much rounder bottom creating two large rolls in Amanda's cheeks. 

Mom gasped, “These are way too small for you now. Take them off; I think I have another pair from your sister's uniform that might work.” 

Amanda peeled off the tight briefs; her mom found a pair of black nylon briefs and told Amanda to put them on. They were a more traditional cut, much lower leg openings, higher waist and thicker material. 

Amanda protested, “These look like a pair of your panties, Mom.” 

Her mom replied, “Amanda, you need more support for your new tummy and bottom; you can't do a routine with your tummy flopping around and your bottom hanging out in the air.” 

Amanda giggled, “Okay, you're right; hand me the skirt, please.” 

She pulled up the skirt over her plump thighs and round bottom; the waist needed to be let out, but there seemed to be enough material in the skirt to do this. The skirt was very short, barely covering Amanda's bottom. 

Her mom said, “I can lower the hem a couple of inches, too.” 

“No, I don't think so, Mom. I like the way this looks,” giggled Amanda. 

“You little hussy,” laughed her mom. 

“I think David will like the way this looks,” Amanda said. 

“Speaking of David,” Mom said. “He called this morning, dear.” 

“Yes,” shrieked Amanda running to the phone. She dialed his number, and they made a date for that night. 

“What are you going to wear tonight, dear?” asked Mom. 

“I think I'll wear that short black dress,” replied Amanda. 

“That's going to be very tight on the 'new you,'” said Mom, giving Amanda the eye and patting her round bottom. 

Amanda giggled, “I know.” 

David arrived promptly at 6:30 to pick up Amanda; he came into the foyer to wait and chatted with Amanda's mom. When Amanda came down the stairs, David's knees almost buckled. She looked fantastic; her black dress was tight, accentuating Amanda's new figure. The dress showed off her panty lines clearly through the thin material. Amanda's round bottom lifted the dress up in back, and her new tummy showed a nice round bulge below her modest but round breasts. Amanda's legs were still shapely and clad in white panty hose; she had on black pumps and white pearls around her neck. 

All poor David could do was stammer, “Amanda, you look fantastic!” 

Amanda looked into his eyes and knew he was telling the truth. They said goodbye to Amanda's mom and David escorted her to his car. 

David could not believe how Amanda looked. She had to have gained at least 20#s, but she seemed delighted by her new figure. The dress revealed every little curve and bulge on her body. Her bottom was now so plump she had to keep pulling down the dress to keep herself covered. She looked so gorgeous David could hardly stand it. 

Amanda thought David looked fantastic, too. He had gained over the summer, too. He was dressed in a golf style shirt and Docker trousers. She could tell they way he looked at her, that he loved her new figure. 

David took her to Little Italy Restaurant owned by David's Uncle Tony. They were shown to a quiet booth and given menus. Amanda was starving; she had planned to eat a lot tonight to impress David. She ordered a large sampler platter, a salad with bleu cheese dressing and an order of garlic bread. David ordered lasagna, spaghetti and meat sauce, garlic bread and a salad. 

The food arrived, and they dug in with gusto. Uncle Tony even brought over a glass of wine for each them, “to help your appetites,” he said. 

David and Amanda ate and talked and ate and talked for two hours. Amanda cleaned her plate, finished the bread and salad. Her tummy was bulging with all the rich food. Her dress looked as if would pop off of her if she was not careful getting up. David ate all of his food, too. It was not a problem to eat a huge meal for David; every meal at his house was huge. 

David said, “ I hope you had a good time Manada.” 

She looked at him and said, “David, I should have gone out with you a long time ago. I don't now why I bothered dating that jerk Sean. 

“I hope you don't mind that I have gotten kinda of fat?” she asked. 

David blushed, “You never have to worry about your weight around me, Amanda, you look so awesome, I can barely stand it.” 

Amanda, giggled.

“I thought you would, David, and you look great, too. It looks like the summer was as good to you as it was to me,” she giggled patting her bloated tummy. 

David slapped the side of his belly, “My mom likes all of us big,” he said. 

Finally, after dessert, the meal was finished.

“Ready?” asked David. 

“Yup, let's go, but you need to help me up,” giggled Amanda. David helped her out of the booth; her tummy was bloated out three inches more than when they arrived, lifting the front of her dress up; her bottom now peeked out from under the back of the dress. 

Amanda patted her bloated tummy and then patted David huge belly, “I love being with you so much, David.” 

David blushed; he could hardly control himself. Amanda looked so gorgeous, eating until nearly bursting out of her dress was driving him wild. 

On the way out, Uncle Tony winked at David and said, “Davy, you bring back your beautiful bambina very soon.” 

He kissed Amanda's hand as David helped her out to the car. They went and parked for a while; it was too early to take Amanda home. 

David ran his hands over Amanda's magnificent body. She let him squeeze her plump, round bottom and caress her nice, plump, bloated tummy as they kissed. Amanda could not keep her hands off of David, massive belly; she held it, shook it, caressed it and kneaded it as they kissed. 

When they came up for air, they talked up “going all the way.” They were both so turned on, that they could easy have taken each other that very night. But, after talking, both of them agreed to wait until they were married. Amanda could hardly believe it; she was practically engaged at 18, but she knew David was the one and only one for her. 

They talked for a while longer, Amanda finally asked about David's mom. 

“Why doesn't your mom come to any of your games?” she asked. 

David blushed - Amanda loved that about him, “Mom is really huge; she can barely get around; she uses a scooter at home to get around the house.” 

“Really,” shrieked Amanda. 

She was surprised to find herself thinking that would be so cool to be that big. 

“How did she get so large?” she asked. 

David answered, “Well, I have four brothers; we are barely two years apart. Mom was pregnant every other year for nearly ten years and she just ate all the time.” 

“What about your dad?” Amanda asked. 

“Oh, he loves her the way she is,” answered David. “He doesn't want her to lose any weight at all. 

“Do you want to meet her?” asked David. 

“I'd love to,” answered Amanda. They planned their next date for dinner with David's family next week. 

David took Amanda home. He walked her up to house and gave her a long passionate kiss, while his hands gave a final check of all of Amanda's new attributes. She giggled and shook his belly one last time before going inside. 

Amanda couldn't wait to get out of her tight dress. After David drove off, she pulled her dress off in the foyer. She looked in the mirror as she stood by the front door in just a bra, panties and hose. She patted her bloated tummy, thinking of the wonderful evening and the feel of David's hands running all over her body. 

“Is that you dear?” called her mom. “We are in the den honey.” 

Amanda walked around the corner into the den. Her mom and dad were sitting on the couch, with their legs on the ottoman. Amanda was startled seeing her mom in a short nighty outfit with her tummy bulging up, looking almost round; she had never seen her mom stick out her tummy. She looked around the room and saw three empty pizza boxes, an empty box of chocolates, two Oreo cookie wrappers and an empty jug of milk. 

“Mom,” she shrieked, “what have you been doing?” 

Her mom reached up and patted Amanda's bloated tummy and said, “Just following your example dear. It looks like you had a good time with David.” 

Amanda giggled, “Yes, I had a wonderful time,” she said patting her tummy. 

“It looks like you and Dad had a wonder FULL time, too,” she said, poking her mom's bloated tummy. 

She could not get over how sexy her mom looked. Her nighty had a short top and brief cut high-rise panties that were now straining to cover her mom's bulging tummy. Her dad was wearing bikini cut briefs and a t-shirt; he too looked like he had indulged that evening. 

The three of them waddled upstairs to bed to sleep off their respective gorging.


----------



## Observer (Jul 6, 2006)

*CHAPTER THREE - The First Cheerleader Practice *

School started a few days later. Several people noticed Amanda's new figure, but since she was now with 250+pound David almost constantly, no one dared say anything to her. Her mom had bought some new clothes for her and she used some of her sister's clothes. She had her cheering uniform with her; she wanted to be sure Ms. Jones would let her wear it, much less stay on the squad. 

She went to see Ms. Jones after her first class. She wasn't sure if she would be allowed to stay on the squad and wanted to find out before going to practice and having a big scene made of her weight gain. 

Ms. Jones didn't have a class that period either. She welcomed Amanda into her room; she immediately noticed that Amanda had gained weight. Ms. Jones had also gained over the summer. She was plump last spring, but had gained fifteen pounds at her summer job. Amanda came straight out and asked her if she could still be on the cheering squad. Ms. Jones, replied, “Most certainly, dear, you look great; the added weight really complements your figure.” 

“Oh, thank you,” Amanda said and gave her a hug. 

Ms. Jones went on, “Jennifer has also gained over the summer; we can't cut her, so you don't have anything to worry about.” 

Jennifer's dad was a local car dealer and a big booster of the athletics program at school; the administration would never do anything to offend him and his family. Amanda knew Jennifer. She was not a close friend of hers, but she had never been rude or made comments about Jennifer's weight. She was curious to see how much Jen had gained over the summer. Patting her own round bottom, she wondered if Jen had gained as much as she had. 

After school, Amanda went to cheering practice; David went over to football practice. Amanda was assigned the locker next to Jennifer by Ms. Jones. She was startled to see how much weight Jennifer had gained; she was the same height asf Amanda, but now weighed 175#. She had gained 30# over the summer, staying with her grandmother. She said all her grandmother did was to feed her, giggling. Jen looked at Amanda and said, “It looks like you enjoyed your summer at the fat camp.” 

Amanda told Jen about breaking up with Sean and binging with the girls in her cabin the last weeks of camp. They both giggled at the thought. Jen told Amanda about her Grandmother's cooking, and they both got a laugh out of that, too. 

The girls started to put on their work out clothes, the practice uniform. This consisted of stretch pants with a short loose top and sports bra. As the girls squeezed into their outfits, another one of the girls came over. She was rail thin and smelled of cigarette smoke; her name was Susan. 

Susan's mom was known as the “aerobics nazi” in town. She ran an aerobics studio and was obsessed with being as thin as she could. 

She tried to force the other women to her standards. Susan was just as thin as her mom; she was a little snot, too. 

“Well, look at the little piggies,” she said. 

“Looks like some people really enjoyed themselves this summer,” she continued, making snorting sounds. Some of the other girls giggled, but not many; both Jen and Amanda were popular with most of the squad. 

Amanda feigned a cough, “Susan, you smell like a tobacco shop! cough, cough!” 

“My mom had me start smoking to keep my weight down,” she sneered. 

“That's pathetic,” Amanda replied. 

Susan gave them a dirty look, and sneered, “Well, it's better than becoming a couple of porkers like you two.” 

After she walked away, Amanda patted her tummy and said to Jen, “Well, I would rather have this, than be a scrawny stinking little rat like her.” 

Jen giggled patting her own tummy, “I'm with you, girl.” 

They went out to the field to practice. The practice went well. Ms Jones kept it pretty light for the first practice of the season. Jen and Amanda were both able to keep up without much difficulty. Susan complained the workout was too light, but Ms. Jones told her she could go work out at her mother's studio if she felt that way. 

After practice, Amanda modeled her uniform for Jen. Jen really liked the panties. The panties that came with the uniform was too small for her, also. They found out from one the girls who had stayed in town that summer that the uniforms were put together by Susan's mom. Amanda said, “No wonder they don't fit anybody close to normal; these were designed to fit a pencil like Susan and her mom.” 

The others giggled their agreement. Amanda said she would check with her mom to see if she had another pair from her sisters' uniforms. Jen also liked how the skirt fell over Amanda's bottom; her mom had wanted to let the hem down on her skirt, too. Now she knew she would leave her skirt unchanged. They both agreed it would really tick off Susan's Mom to see their nice round bottoms peeking out from under their skirts. 

When Amanda got home, she found her Mom in the kitchen fixing dinner. What surprised her was her mom was only wearing panties, a bra with a tight t-shirt and an apron. She looked around the room to see the kitchen trash full of wrappers and empty Coke cans. Her Mom burped and patted her bloated tummy, “How's spaghetti for dinner, honey?” 

Amanda just blurted out, “Mom, you're getting huge!” 

Her mom just smiled, “I know, dear; your dad and I discussed my weight when you were out with David; we decided that I should start gaining again.” 

Amanda looked surprised. “Again,” she said. 

“I gained weight with all three of you girls when I was pregnant, but my mother got me to diet off most of what I gained. I loved being pregnant and so did your father. Well, since your grandmother passed away, and with your new figure, we starting thinking, why diet all the time?” 

Amanda thought about it and remembered how her grandmother used to badger her mom about her weight all the time and how sometimes she would see her mother overeat on occasion. She hugged her mom, and said, “That sounds wonderful to me, Mom.” 

Her mother looked at her; she poked Amanda's tummy and said, “Do you want to join me, dear?” 

"No," Amanda said, “I want to cheer my senior year; besides, I want to save myself until David and I can get married and I can get pregnant, then I can really get huge.” 

She stuck out her tummy and patted it for emphasis. 

Her mom said, “I'm sure David would not mind you getting bigger right now dear.” 

“I know, Mom, but I don't want to get really big, just yet. But I could be enticed into an occasional binge though.” She giggled. 

Her mom patted Amanda's round bottom as she left the kitchen and said, “I respect your decision, dear.”


----------



## Observer (Jul 6, 2006)

*CHAPTER FOUR - Dinner at David's *

The following Friday came around, and it was the night that Amanda would finally get to meet David's mom. She was a little nervous;, she knew David was very fond of his mom and wanted to be sure she would like her. David suggested a tight outfit, but not too sexy and to be sure to eat everything put in front of her. 

David picked her up at six and headed home. Amanda had never been in David's house before; she knew it was considered to be one of the nicest houses in town. It was a huge ranch style house, with long roof overhangs in a prairie style, made of brick and stone. Amanda was in awe. 

“David,” she exclaimed. “This is awesome; I never been this close to your house before.” 

David blushed. 

“Dad's stores do very well,” he said. 

They went up to the front door; it was nearly six feet wide and beautifully crafted. Amanda had on a tight blue dress that accented her new round figure. David loved it. He also loved the way her panty hose made a little brushing sound as Amanda walked and her thighs rubbed together. 

David's mom greeted them at the door. Amanda was stunned. David's mom must have weighed over 400#s. She was sitting on her scooter in a tight black poly outfit that accentuated her massive figure. She smiled warmly at Amanda. 

“So this is my David's new love,” she said. 

David immediately blushed.

“Mom”! he exclaimed. 

Amanda giggled and grabbed David's hand. 

“It is a pleasure to meet you,” she said. 

“Come in, come in, dears. You must be starved; dinner is all ready,” she said, turning her scooter around and heading toward the dining room. Amanda squeezed David's hand as they followed his mom into the dinning room. 

“Your mom is beautiful, David”, she said. 

“I'm so glad you think so, Manda,” he replied. 

David's mom showed them their places. Amanda was stunned again by the amount of food on the table. There was a huge roast, puddings, casseroles, salads, breads and rolls. David's dad was there also. He was bigger than David, but not by much. Amanda greeted him warmly; she had met David's father a while ago. 

Dinner began with gusto - a couple of plump maids appeared and served family and guest continually. Their plates were no sooner empty than filled with tasty rich food again and again. After nearly an hour and half of eating, Amanda finished her third plate full. The maid wisely did not refill it for her. She thought she might explode she was so full. She leaned back in the chair with her bloated tummy straining at the fabric of her dress. 

David's mom gave her an approving smile.

“David, why don't you help Amanda up, and show her around the house, while we get ready for dessert?” she suggested. 

David could tell by the glazed look in Amanda's eyes and how great her tummy looked that she was thoroughly stuffed. He helped Amanda up. She looked fantastic to him; her dress clung to her bloated tummy. It was nearly transparent it was so tight. He could clearly see the outline of Amanda's bra and deep panty lines through the over stretched material. 

They walked around the house for a half hour. David brought Amanda out onto the patio, which over looked a large swimming pool and a tennis court. She sat down heavily in a chair, rubbing her tummy. “

"Oh, David, that meal was fantastic; I can't believe how much I ate though,” she said, rubbing her bulging tummy. 

“You look fantastic, Manda,” said David. 

“I keep this up, I'll be as big as your mom,” giggled Amanda. 

David blushed, again. 

“David, you know I want to wait; I don't want to really get big until after college and we get married,” she said. 

“I know, honey, I just love to watch you eat, and I love your body, so much. I can't wait so you can get as big as Mom,” he said. 

Amanda patted her bloated tummy. 

“Well, I really want to wait, but you and your family are making it difficult though; that dinner was delicious,” she sighed. 

David's mom came up in her scooter just then. 

“David, would you go in the kitchen and get the dessert tray and after dinner drinks for me love?” she asked. 

“I'll be right back, Mom,” he replied. 

Amanda was in awe of David's mom. She had never seen anyone so big before. David's mom took a great deal of pride in her appearance. She was very well groomed, tastefully made up; her hair was carefully coifed and very clean. Amanda could not help staring a little at her massive belly, which forced her legs apart. Her outfit clung to her like a second skin. 

She took Amanda's hand and gave her a little squeeze. 

“I hope you were not nervous tonight, dear,” she asked. 

Amanda answered, “I was a little; David is so fond of you, I wanted to make a good impression.” 

“Well, you did, dear,” she said gently poking Amanda's bloated tummy. 

“I hope you're not to full for a little dessert and night cap,” she asked. 

“No, I think I can eat a little more,” giggled Amanda, patting her tummy. 

David's mom asked, “Would you mine standing up and turning around once for me, dear?” 

“Not at all,” Amanda answered. She got up and held up her arm and turned around in front of David's mom. She looked fantastic, and she knew David and his mom thought so, too. She was quite bloated from the huge meal, and her dress was clinging to her, accentuating her figure even more. She sat back down heavily. 

David's mom looked her in the eye and said, “I couldn't have picked a more beautiful and wonderful girl for my David, myself.” 

Amanda got up, a little teary eyed and hugged David's mom.

“That is the nicest thing anyone could ever say to me,” she cried.


----------



## Observer (Jul 6, 2006)

*CHAPTER FIVE - Senior Year *

The fall went quickly for Amanda and David. The football team became state champions in their division. The cheering squad did very well, too, earning honorable mention at the state cheering meet. 

Amanda and David fell deeper in love than ever. They were together constantly at school and after their respective practices. David was named to the all-state football team as center. He was being heavily recruited by some major foot ball schools. 

During the holiday vacation Amanda gained more weight. Her mom's now constant over-eating, coupled with her sisters coming home and all the parties Amanda could not resist. David's family threw a big New Year's party downtown every year and Amanda was, of course, David's date. She was getting dressed in a long black gown with her mom's help. 

“Amanda, how much have you gained in the last couple of weeks?” her mom asked. 

“Oh, about twenty pounds, I think, Mom,” answered Amanda. 

She was standing in her room in front of her full-length mirror, dressed in black lacy panties, strapless bra and matching garter with black stockings. Her mother was admiring Amanda's figure; the lingerie had been purchased several weeks ago and now was quite tight on Amanda's expanding figure. There was a nice plump roll of fat above the waistband of the panties, and the bra was cutting into the plump flesh under Amanda's arms. There was even a little roll over the tops of the black stockings. As she moved around the room, her plump little body quivered with each step. 

Amanda struggled to pull the dress over her head and down over her body. She smoothed out the fabric, running her hand over the curve of her beautiful, round bottom. She adjusted her breasts and smoothed fabric over her plump tummy. 

Her mom said, “You look fantastic, honey. Be careful in the dress, you might rip a seam, dear.” 

“Mom,” Amanda retorted, “I will be just fine; David will love this dress.” 

“I know he will, dear, but you gained more weight during the holidays,” her mom replied. 

“Well, with you trying to stuff me since Thanksgiving with every fattening little morsel you can find, I'm surprised I not bigger than you by now!” Amanda said. 

“Well, I have to try, dear. You look so skinny compared to your sisters and I, well. I just want you to be happy, dear.” 

Amanda walked over and hugged her mom; as she squeezed, she could feel how fat her mom had become. Amanda grabbed her wrap and headed downstairs. A few minutes later, David pulled up and came in to get Amanda. He gasped at the sight of Amanda in the tight glorious dress. Amanda smiled wide, David looked fantastic in his tux. David, too, had gained over the holidays; it showed around his huge waist. They said their goodbyes and headed for the party. 

David's mom loved Amanda's dress. She hugged her tight when they arrived. David's mom and Amanda had become quite close during that fall. Since David's family had no girls, Amanda became David's mom's surrogate daughter. 

David and Amanda danced and ate, danced and ate the night away. When the party broke up around one, both David and Amanda were pretty bloated. Amanda didn't want to rip the dress so she carefully walked around trying not to bend over. 

She and David made out for a while in the cloak room. When they came up for air, they went over and said good night to David's mom. She caressed Amanda's plump tummy, saying how beautiful she looked tonight. Amanda held her hand to her tummy, and thanked her. David's mom said, “You should eat more, dear, cheering is over; you should enjoy yourself more.” 

Amanda giggled, “You sound like my mom and sisters; they are always trying to fatten me up.” 

“Young women should be plump and happy,” replied his mom. Amanda kissed her and said good night. David escorted her to his car to drive her home. 

During the ride, Amanda started to think about her mom's and David's mom's feelings about her weight. She asked, “Honey, do you think I should start gaining weight now before college and starting a family?” 

Of course, David would love to see Amanda bigger; his fantasy was Amanda being as big as his mom! David thought for a moment, “I think you should stay about where you are. I would love to see you get just huge, honey, but I know you are not quite ready to be that big. I don't think an occasional binge would hurt though.” 

Amanda giggled, “Oh, David, you are so wonderful. I agree, I am really tempted to just let go and eat all I can, especially the way my mom tries to feed me every chance she gets. But I don't want to get really fat just yet. I want to enjoy getting big, not rushing into it and gorging myself until I'm obese, and still really young.” 

“That sounds good to me honey,” replied David, who was loving this conversation almost more that he could stand. 

They got to Amanda's house. David helped her out of the car and up the front stairs; they made out again for a couple of minutes, David sinking his hands into Amanda's fantastic bottom. They finally broke up and Amanda let herself in. 

All she could think about was first getting out of the tight dress and getting something to eat. She finally got the dress off and hung it up in the foyer closet. Now dressed only in her underwear, she padded toward the kitchen. 

The light was on, and she heard someone milling around in there. She turned the corner to see her mom, dressed only in panties and a tight t-shirt fixing herself a huge plate of food. 

“Hi, dear,” said her mom. 

“Hi, Mom, what are you doing up so late?” asked Amanda. 

“Oh, just fixing a snack, dear,” she said. “Would you like to join me?” 

Amanda was pretty turned on from making out with David; the frustration of not going all the way, was starting to tell a bit on both of them and she was pretty hungry again. 

“Yes, Mom, I would like to eat with you.” 

That was all her mom needed to hear. She had been planning to ambush Amanda with rich goodies when she got home, and now her plan was coming together. Amanda didn't know that her mom and David's mom were now close friends; they both felt the same way about Amanda's figure, too. 

To Amanda's surprise, food seemed to come out of nowhere; within minutes of agreeing to eat with her mom there was a feast spread out on the kitchen island. Amanda's tummy growled, much to her mom's delight. 

“Here, dear, start with this.” She quickly filled a plate with rich cheeses and meats, covered it with a thick sauce and handed the plate to Amanda. She dug in with gusto. Her mom kept the plates full and coming. Amanda was lost in the wonderful tastes and rich food. She and her mom binged away for nearly two hours. 

It was nearly three in the morning. Amanda put down her fork, burped, and then rubbed her distended tummy. “Oh, Mom, I'm so stuffed; that was so good.” 

She looked at her mom; she could barely believe her eyes. Her mom's belly was huge; the t-shirt rode up to her boobs; the waist band of the panties was sagging under the engorged strain. Her mom's eyes were blurry; she burped and rubbed her huge belly. 

“You look pretty good yourself, dear!” 

Amanda looked down; her own belly was bloated and huge, arching from underneath her bra to the top of her pubic bone. The garter had snapped off and her stockings were drooping down. She tried to bend over to pull them up, but her belly got in the way. 

Amanda giggled.

“You know Mom, a girl could get just huge eating like this!” She patted her belly. 

Her mom staggered over, bumping Amanda with her massive belly. “I'm so glad you feel that way, honey. Now we need to get to bed, to sleep this off. Breakfast is only a few hours off.” 

She giggled, poking Amanda in her bloated belly. 

Amanda waddled upstairs, cradling her bloated belly in her arms. She could barely stand the feeling of her belly being so full; it felt fantastic!! 

She struggled into her teddy panty and pulled the top over her distended belly with some difficulty. She climbed into bed, caressing her belly. She started to think about the future. She made a decision and quickly went off to sleep. 

The next morning she climbed out of bed, admiring her still bloated body in her mirror. She took a shower and dressed in a tight pair of Capri slacks with a very low rise, showing great panty lines, a tight top and bra. She brushed her hair and went down to breakfast. 

Her mom was sitting at the kitchen table. There were several empty plates in front of her, and she was starting in on another one. Her older sister was cooking at the stove, and turned and asked, “What would you like, skinny?” 

Amanda answered, “I'll have a stack of pancakes, four scrambled eggs, some bacon, and a couple of glasses of whole milk.” 

Her sister giggled, “Coming right up!” 

Amanda plopped herself into a chair next to her mom. Her mom smiled between bites. Amanda looked at her. 

“Mom, I have made a decision. I don't want to attend college; I want to marry David right after we graduate. I will go with him to wherever he goes and be his wife.” 

Her mother smiled, “I have been hoping you would do that, honey.” 

Amanda was surprised, “I thought you wanted me to go to college?” 

“I want you to be happy most of all, honey. I know you have been struggling with whether to gain weight or not, all this year. I also know that you and David are having a hard time waiting to 'go all the way.' 

“I think you should do what makes you happiest, I think the sooner you and David get married, the better, dear. And if you want to be a married college student that's ok too. ” 

“Oh, Mom,” Amanda cried, “I can't tell you how great this feels. As soon as I'm done with breakfast, I going over to David's to tell him the news.” 

Amanda's sister laid the breakfast feast in front of Amanda, and she dug right in. She gorged herself on the rich food, stuffing every last morsel into her mouth. It took her nearly an hour to eat everything in front of her. She sat back in the chair, rubbing her belly; the top had ridden up to her bra and the waistband of her Capri slacks was drooping under her distended belly. Amanda burped and giggled, patting her belly. 

She struggled to her feet. “I'm going over the David's, mom!” 

Her mom looked up, “Like that, dear?” 

She poked Amanda's bloated belly. 

“Yup, just like this,” said Amanda, giggling. She waddled out to her car and drove over to David's. 

She got out waddled up to the front door and rang the bell. She was not surprised, when David's Mom answered. She beamed when she saw Amanda, “I was hoping you would come over this morning. You look fantastic this morning, dear.” 

Amanda tried not to burp; she giggled and blushed, rubbing her belly, she said, “I decided to take your advice.” 

“Ride on my scooter with me, dear; you don't need any exercise. Let's go tell David the good news.” Amanda's mom had already called David's mom; they were delighted their plan had worked perfectly. 

David as at first shocked, but looking at Amanda's distended belly bulging out of her pants took his breath away. He could only think of what was to come. 

Amanda spent the rest of the day at David's. Her mom came over and, between stuffing Amanda with rich goodies all day, they started to plan the wedding. 

Her mom had to drive her home; she had had so much to eat it hurt to bend forward. 

After the holiday and celebratory binging, Amanda decided not to really let go until she and David graduated. It was hard to resist, especially with both her mom and David's mom trying to ply her with food all the time. Amanda really wanted to enjoy eating and getting fat; she didn't want to worry about school work and graduation. 

She and David graduated in early May. Amanda was overjoyed; she could not wait to start her new “diet.” 

Jennifer from the cheering squad had become one of Amanda's closest friends; the fact that she was also the other “heavy“ cheerleader helped. Jennifer would be her maid of honor in the wedding 

Amanda went on a strict see food diet. Between her own mom and David's mom they fed as much as they could. Amanda loved it; she could finally just eat as much as she wanted and get as fat is she could imagine. She wore tight stretch pants and tops to accentuate her expanding figure. She, Jennifer and her mom started a competition to see who could gain the most weight before the wedding in July. 

The moms made sure the all Amanda did that spring was EAT! They were good coaches. Amanda loved the attention and pampering. She waddled around the house in bikini's nibbling all day. Her mom made her eat huge meals; she could not leave the table until her belly was rock hard stuffed with rich food. She loved to wear the skimpiest bikinis she could fit into. Her hands were always on her belly, rubbing it, cradling it, caressing it. 

David could not wait to take the beauty his mom and Amanda's mom had created. Amanda was a lush little butterball; he loved to watch her waddle around the house, her belly jiggling and her plump bottom bouncing up and down as she waddled. 

Amanda for her part loved to spend time with David's mom asking how she gained, how she moved around, all of her gaining secrets, including how to make love when you're really, really FAT! 

When the wedding day finally came, Amanda was a little balloon. She waddled around the house getting ready. Her weight had shot up to well over two hundred pounds. She had a huge round bottom, a massive potbelly that protruded well out in front of her giving her a permanent pregnant look. She jiggled as she waddled. She loved it.


----------



## spartan1 (Dec 1, 2008)

2nd edtion with married life, maybe?


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 2, 2008)

Here, here. A sequel please.


----------



## Mac5689 (Dec 11, 2008)

this one is near the top of my favorite stories list


----------



## Britt Reid (May 23, 2011)

Re-released and worthy of a "bump"


----------

